# Loss off Berry Head



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Not good news

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-19559654


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Still one man is missing - very sad news.

http://www.exmouthjournal.co.uk/news/search_resumes_for_missing_exmouth_fisherman_1_1513426


.... but the search is scaled down now.

http://www.thisissouthdevon.co.uk/UPDATE-Search-skipper-missing-Brixham-trawler/story-16881749-detail/story.html


----------



## Peter Raw (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello from Exmouth. Here's the latest news on this tragic event. http://www.thisisexeter.co.uk/UPDAT...xham-trawler/story-16881749-detail/story.html


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like the skipper has finally been found . God bless him.

http://www.thisissouthdevon.co.uk/Man-s-body-recovered-sunken-fishing-boat-Brixham/story-16949798-detail/story.html


----------

